# Mediengestalter Digital und Print - Konzept. u. Visualis.



## bubu47 (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich melde mich einmal wieder mit ein paar Fragen. Ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt es ist wirklich sehr wichtig.

Also vielleicht erinnert sich ja jemand an mein Post, in dem ich mich nach Ausbildungen erkundigt habe. 

... Lange Rede kurzer Sinn . Ich habe das Glück das ganz in meiner Nähe eine Ausbildungsstelle als Mediegestalter Digital und Print - Konzept u. Visualis. frei ist. Natürlich würde ich alles dafür geben diese Stelle zubekommen. 

Jetzt komme ich zu meinem eigentlichen "Problem". Zu der Bewerbung sollen auch ein paar Arbeitsproben dazu gelegt werden. Ich habe schon viel durchforstet. Doch leider bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher in was für eine Richtung diese Arbeitsprobe gehen soll. Ein Flyer entwerfen? - Bildbearbeitung? - 3D- Schrift? Ich hoffe das mir jemand weiter helfen kann. 

Ich bedanke mich schoneinmal im Voraus!

MfG bubu!


----------



## ink (13. Februar 2008)

> "Muss man zeichnen können?"
> 
> Nein, nicht unbedingt, aber man sollte schon einen Stift halten können.


Is ja mal der Hammer  

http://www.mediengestalter-blog.de/2006/01/25/arbeitsproben/
http://www.dpb-media.de/mediengestalter/03_ausbildung/fragen_ausbildung.htm

Schau dir mal auf dieser Seite an, was einige als Arbeitsproben anbieten.
Daraus ziehst du dann dein Fazit...
http://www.publicportfolio.de/verzeichnis.php

Peez


----------



## bubu47 (13. Februar 2008)

Hätteste mir ja auch über ICQ schicken können ! Aber Danke für die Links werd ich mir mal ordenlitch durchlesen. Habe gestern auch meinen ersten Flyer fast fertig gemacht. Wäre nett wenn du dir den mal ende der Woche anschaust. Muss den aber nocheinmal überdenken/überarbeit. 

Das Ding ist... erwarten die jetzt von mir das ich da schon einen "perfekten" Flyer (zum Beispiel) hinschicke. (Einen Stift kann ich gut halten . Bin mir so unsicher. Ich will wirklich da eine Arbeitsprobe hinschicken das die denken hell yeah den müssen wir einstellen und da ich mich noch nicht all zu lange mit den Programmen aus einander setze sind Arbeiten halt noch Rooky-Style!

Danke für die Hilfe erstmal!

(Peez Nesk =)


----------



## ink (14. Februar 2008)

Moin
Wenn die etwas "Perfektes" wollen, suchen sie sich nen ausgebildeten Mediengestalter.
Die müssen sehen das du Talent, Potenzial und Wollen hast, mit dem die dann arbeiten können.

Also mach was Nettes, das dich repräsentiert.
Wenn die das gesucht haben, sagen sie: Hell yeah, den wollen wr haben 

Peez


----------

